# MIDI controller for someone with a digital piano



## Sean (Apr 5, 2019)

Hey guys,

I'm a newbie to writing MIDI stuff with a keyboard. My workflow used to be compose in Finale with more basic sounds, then export to a DAW (Reaper) to use my better sampled libraries that Finale can't handle. But recently I've started playing piano more and I want to start composing directly in the DAW instead. I am a hobbyist, not a professional.
I have a Roland FP-30 as my keyboard, but of course this doesn't have any fader knobs, mod wheels, etc. for MIDI control. What MIDI controller would you guys recommend I look at for this? I'd like to keep my budget under $100 but I could do $150 max if it would really help me.
Thanks!


----------



## richard kurek (Apr 5, 2019)

Sean said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a newbie to writing MIDI stuff with a keyboard. My workflow used to be compose in Finale with more basic sounds, then export to a DAW (Reaper) to use my better sampled libraries that Finale can't handle. But recently I've started playing piano more and I want to start composing directly in the DAW instead. I am a hobbyist, not a professional.
> I have a Roland FP-30 as my keyboard, but of course this doesn't have any fader knobs, mod wheels, etc. for MIDI control. What MIDI controller would you guys recommend I look at for this? I'd like to keep my budget under $100 but I could do $150 max if it would really help me.
> Thanks!


for that price range i would look for a used contoller even if it is an older unit


----------



## Sean (Apr 5, 2019)

richard kurek said:


> for that price range i would look for a used contoller even if it is an older unit


Thanks, any particular models I should keep my eye out for?


----------



## richard kurek (Apr 5, 2019)

Sean said:


> Thanks, any particular models I should keep my eye out for?


novation impluse 61 s a very good one with organ type key bed others may suggest additional units that they use and are worth the purchase


----------



## Jaap (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi Sean and welcome to VI 

I would also check out some of the smaller controllers such as maybe the new line from Native Instruments with the a25 keyboard. You get some decent controller options (modwheel, pitchwheel, 8 knobs, aftertouch) and some DAW control buttons (start, stop, record etc). The extra 25 keys can be handy for using keyswitches for example for example.
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/keyboards/komplete-kontrol-a25-a49-a61/


----------



## bigrichpea (Apr 5, 2019)

I use an Akai Midimix (https://www.thomann.de/gb/akai_midimix.htm) with my digital piano... It works well and is cheap. I use the master fader to control the master volume in Logic and the others are assigned to various CCs to control Kontakt instruments etc.


----------



## Sean (Apr 5, 2019)

Jaap said:


> Hi Sean and welcome to VI
> 
> I would also check out some of the smaller controllers such as maybe the new line from Native Instruments with the a25 keyboard. You get some decent controller options (modwheel, pitchwheel, 8 knobs, aftertouch) and some DAW control buttons (start, stop, record etc). The extra 25 keys can be handy for using keyswitches for example for example.
> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/komplete/keyboards/komplete-kontrol-a25-a49-a61/



Thank you, I've been lurking for a few days but just stopped being lazy enough to register 
I have been looking into the a25 and the m32 as well. Would there be any issues using those controls to play on my Roland though?


----------



## Sean (Apr 5, 2019)

bigrichpea said:


> I use an Akai Midimix (https://www.thomann.de/gb/akai_midimix.htm) with my digital piano... It works well and is cheap. I use the master fader to control the master volume in Logic and the others are assigned to various CCs to control Kontakt instruments etc.


This is exactly what I am looking for, I'll look into this one, thanks!


----------



## Jaap (Apr 5, 2019)

Sean said:


> Thank you, I've been lurking for a few days but just stopped being lazy enough to register
> I have been looking into the a25 and the m32 as well. Would there be any issues using those controls to play on my Roland though?



I use various controllers and keyboards and other midi things at the same, so that should no be a problem.
That suggestion from @bigrichpea with the Akai midimix looks also great! 
Good luck in the search Sean


----------



## Sean (Apr 5, 2019)

Jaap said:


> I use various controllers and keyboards and other midi things at the same, so that should no be a problem.
> That suggestion from @bigrichpea with the Akai midimix looks also great!
> Good luck in the search Sean


Thanks!


----------



## Sean (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm aware it's kind of the opposite of what I asked for but I went to Guitar Center and tried out a bunch of midi keyboards and really liked the Komplete Kontrol A49 so I ended up getting that. It has significantly better key action than most other midi keyboards in that price range.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Apr 5, 2019)

I’ve been on the same journey over the past couple of weeks and ended up with a NI A61. You can sit this on top of your Roland FP-30 and use either. Another way to go would be to have a midi controller to use with your nice weighted keyboard. You can program these to control whatever midi cc values you require. I’ve been looking at Korg Nano Kontrol 2 and Behringer x touch mini. I agree the NI Kontrollers do have a better action than most of the competitors


----------



## Sean (Apr 6, 2019)

GingerMaestro said:


> I’ve been on the same journey over the past couple of weeks and ended up with a NI A61. You can sit this on top of your Roland FP-30 and use either. Another way to go would be to have a midi controller to use with your nice weighted keyboard. You can program these to control whatever midi cc values you require. I’ve been looking at Korg Nano Kontrol 2 and Behringer x touch mini. I agree the NI Kontrollers do have a better action than most of the competitors


What do you think of your A61? I think mine is alright but I do wish I could adjust the velocity curve of it. I was pretty upset to find NI omitted this rather basic feature (imo) in order to have it as a selling point for their S series.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi Sean, The hardware is fine, I was disappointed to say the least to find out that NKS integration does not work easily with Kontakt, which is one of the main reasons I bought it, so I now have to manually program my various knobs to my own needs. That said, if I knew that before the event, I probably would have still gone the same route, as the other options are not so great quality IMHO. I have a Clavinova fully weighted piano at home that I use, so the A61 is for when I'm traveling and I will sit it atop the clavinova when I'm home to use the knobs and sliders etc. I'm glad I didn't buy the S Series, they look very sexy what with all the lights and all, but I spend most of my time looking at the computer screen, so I think I wouldn't have used the built in screens anyway.


----------



## Divico (Apr 7, 2019)

i was in the same situation. Ima a controller with faders and knobs is enough. No need for extra keys.


----------

